# World Record Huck



## dvanhouten

January 28-29 story

Skier hucks world record

By Angus M. Thuermer Jr.
Jackson Hole Daily


Salt Lake City skier Jamie Pierre claimed a world-record cliff jump at Grand Targhee Resort on Wednesday, flying 245 vertical feet off the back of Freds Mountain.


Pierre, 32, said in a telephone interview from his home in Salt Lake City on Friday that he made his record-breaking jump as a vehicle to spread the Christian word. A veteran cliff jumper who had dropped 180 feet previously, Pierre said his feat was calculated and his landing spot probed for perfect snow.


It wasnt just some yahoo stunt, Pierre said. I chose to do it so it would open up doors so I could witness my faith in Christianity.


Pierre said he had looked at the cliff for at least seven years before determining his ability and the conditions were right for the jump. He said observers with Teton Gravity Research, a filmmaking company that specializes in radical ski feats, measured the distance from the cornice takeoff to the landing hole with a range finder used for parachute BASE jumping to confirm the world record.


Such jumps are not without peril and a spokeswoman at Grand Targhee was quick to issue a warning against attempting to duplicate or mimic Pierres huck.


This is nothing that an average recreational skier or snowboarder should consider doing, Susie Barnett-Bushong said Friday. Even for elite and prepared skiers we would never recommend anybody try this, she said.


Attempting smaller jumps than Pierres has killed one skier in Jackson Hole. In January, 2005 valley skier Brent Newt Newton, 39, died after jumping a 50-foot cliff at Jackson Hole Mountain Resort.


Pierre himself said his jump was dangerous.


Im lucky Im still alive, he said. Im lucky I didnt get hurt.


The father of a two-month-old daughter, Pierre said he took grief from his relatives.


My wife was not impressed, he said. His parents also took him to task, Pierre said.


A Minnetonka, Minn., native who moved first to Crested Butte, Colo., and then Salt Lake City to ski, Pierre said practice, preparation and patience were key.


I waited and waited and waited, he said of the time spent anticipating the perfect snow conditions. Asked if he ever had second doubts, he responded quickly absolutely not.


Five photographers and three cinema shooters recorded the event, said Josh Nielsen of Teton Gravity Research.


It was a really, really heavy and intense experience for all of us, he said. The event was managed by Pierre, he said; We were kind of along for the ride.


Observers were solemn and quiet before and during the jump, he said, and Pierre said a prayer before taking off. He clocked four full seconds of air time, Nielsen said. Some 100 feet into the jump he said Pierre could not keep his skis under him and went upside down. He landed head first and blew a hole six feet deep in the snow.


Photographer Adam Clark rushed in and dug him free, Nielsen said. Jamie pretty much walked away with a cut lip, he said.


Pierre said he doesnt make enough money as a skier to sustain himself. He works with his father as a custom furniture maker and also on lawn irrigation systems.


He said his landing was in the perfect spot; I hit the nail on the head, he said.


The fact I came out unscathed and landed where I planned - faith played a role in it, he said.


----------



## boof512

He may have just redefined the term going big..


----------



## Mountain

So this guy has a 2 month old baby and a wife, goes and hucks 245 feet to prove how christian he is.... This jack ass has some serious issues... But with that said more power to him.. I hope his poor wife takes out a major life insurance plan on his dumb ass....


----------



## FLOWTORCH

who the, what the fu.....How the hell you go and do that. How is that possible, and he lands on his head!?!! Anybody find any pics of this yet, I gotta see it. I was just at Targhee and I know theres some serious drops back there but wtf?? There was just an article in Dec. Skiing mag about this guy. I'm not sure the elevator reaches the top floor, know what I'm sayin. There's a shot of his 185 ft. or so (who's counting) how in the hell he pulled that one off, I dont know but 245 to spread the word?! 

But hey, if he wants to spread the word by attemptin suicide, beats them white shirt and tie wearin fools coming door to door and buggin me all the time. Can I get a witness :roll: 

Praise jah


----------



## cecil

you would almost have to have the fear of god inside you to do that!?


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis

Praise the LORD! I am saved! I never really listened to the Word but upon hearing about this jump for Jesus I picked up that good book and I'm already to Job! Thank you, Jamie Pierre, thank you. My hero.


----------



## Cutch

There was an article in Powder magazine on him about a year ago. Very interesting article. I read it more than a couple of times. 

It talks about how the guy is a total smart ass, so the whole religious thing might be a joke. But who knows...


----------



## routter

...He definitely is a "God-man." That is part of the rub for a lot of people: he's cocky-ass bastard but loves Jesus Christ his savior. This definitely begs the question WWJD? My guess is crap his tunic.


----------



## FLOWTORCH

I hear ya, Saint jamie Pierre has shown me the light as well. I'm ready to give up all my freedoms and rights this instant!! All you sinners with your rap music, wardrobe malfunctions, abortions and video games can go to hell and die. 

Amen


Yeah, that skiing article is all about his newfound religious rebirth. I dont mind reading about his shananiigance and buffoonery but as soon as I see the words-Lord Savior Jesus Christ I tune out.


----------



## KSC

"Skiing" ran a feature on this guy just a month ago. He went from raging alcoholic calling people p-ssies and getting banned from ski resorts, to being saved by Jesus and living with his wife, kid and dog. The article mentioned he'd been thinking about hucking this exact cliff, but hadn't decided. Like the Flanders' kids say, "the higher we jump the closer we are to God".


----------



## ACC

*check the gallery*

I just posted a pic scanned from the news article on Peirre's huck at the ghee that I found over at the tgr board. enjoy.


----------



## dvanhouten

Nice scan ACC.

I have the JH Daily with that photo, but alas, no scanner.


----------



## FLOWTORCH

J.F.H.C.


----------



## El Flaco

God turned my spine to Silly Puddy. 

So Let It Be Written.


----------



## Andy H.

This seems very appropriate for the record:

http://www.msnbc.com/comics/daily.asp?sFile=nq060128

I think the guy is a living example that God looks after fools (or else I and quite a few of y'all probably wouldn't be here...).

--Andy


----------



## quimbola

Here is a clip of another jump by the style master.


http://www.tetongravity.com/cotw/cotw159fast.htm

-Quimbola


----------



## COUNT

This may raise some debate, but... I don't think you should get the record if you can't land it. To be the world record holder, I think you should have to ski out of it. What do you guys think?

COUNT


----------



## Gary E

LOL, It was on the front page of the Jacksonhole daily and it looks insane. I'm gonna go check it out this week and see how bad it looks in person. World record, I pretty sure you have to body check landings at such high speeds so, world record? I give it to him. Very few people jump 1/4 of that footage, still lmao at the pic, It is SIK! Not to mention the next jumps closest to him are him, LOL!


The dumbass should jump out of a plane a few times and figure how to get his skies to avoid the almighty lawn dart. Jesus, pun intended, stop this insanity.


Gary


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis

Nice clip...but what does he have against landing on his skis? Maybe he really is suicidal. I dunno, I think it was Carlin that had a bit about being on a plane with a bunch of religious freeks going on some pilgrimage:

"Do you know how un-nerving it is to be the only one on the whole damn plane who gives a shit if it goes down?!"


----------



## sgbass

*SKIING Mag article on Jamie Pierre*

Link to the December SKIING Mag article on Jamie Pierre:

http://www.skiingmag.com/skiing/party_scene/article/0,12910,1140855,00.html


----------



## marko

I wonder if Pierre would have thanked Christ if instead he became paralyzed from the jump. My guess is he would have blamed him and started hitting the bottle again. 

Not once I have heard a losing athlete thank Jesus!


----------



## skiweasle

I hope this link works but here is his first record jump at 180+ feet. 

http://www.freeride.nu/content/517/


----------



## blutzski

I love all the arm-chair quarterbacking that goes on when someone goes bigger than people can even fathom. How many of you have launched higher than 100 feet and know anything first hand about the risks involved? The guy scoped the cliff and snow conditions for six years and has hucked countless cliffs over 100 feet without injury (evidently he doesn't consider concusions an injuries - maybe that explains something). I remember when everyone was saying how crazy the huckers in the 80's and 90's were. Now those kind of hucks don't even make the films unless they are spinning off it. Oh and to say you have to ski away from it for it to count, come on. When you're going that big it's not going to happen. Ideally you want to land on your back to spread out the force and you're going to crater so hard that you wouldn't be able to ski out of the hole even if you were upright. Granted, landing on your head ain't ideal... but he still gets the record.

But maybe the critics are right. Anything more extreme than figure eight powder skiing should be banned and belief in anything other than mother earth, Ulr and the occasional river god should be ridiculed. I don't know what it feels like to jump 245 feet into "perfect snow conditions" and I don't know who or what god is so who am I to say? But I'm sure you'll let me know if you do.

Jamie, thanks for keeping it exciting you crazy #ucker.


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis

It's one thing to believe in Jesus, but to think that cliff diving is going to make him happy or make others believe in him or get you closer to him (although I guess if you die and he exists you'll get pretty close then) is incredibly worthy of ridicule. So, too, is taking such an incredible risk with your life and ability when you have a young child.

But by all means, chastise the sane for pointing at a lunatic and saying "woh...wtf." I guess in some bizzarro universe he could be the one with all his marbles and the rest of us are missing a few. But in this one, he comes off more like Gary Busey than anything else.

But I'll give you that he does keep it exciting...and he definately is a crazy *ucker.


----------



## 217

do what ya do


to his, his own


ect. ect. ect.

lots of couch potatoes and housewives think that kayakers and skiers are crazy....are they right? do they understand?
I can't remember the last time i heard of someone dying on skis from purposefully hucking too big yet sonny and a kennedy died while skiing blues and greens....

-aaron



tubers however are crazy!!!!!


----------



## blutzski

I never heard him say that "cliff diving is going to make Jesus happy or make others believe in him". What he said was "I chose to do it so it would open up doors so I could witness my faith in Christianity." But people who are intolerant of others' beliefs choose to hear what they want to hear. 

POD chooses to grow dreads, get tattooed and rock hard to "witness their faith". Those bodybuilder guys with the MC hammer pants on late-night television choose to rip phonebooks apart to "witness their faith". JP chooses to huck his carcass off cliffs. Machinegun guitars, ripped phone books and big air aren't going to make people believe in Jesus, they give those people an access to talk to people who dig metal, extreme skiing, and... uh... buff guys who rip phone books in half. 

Like double-a-ron said, do what ya do.....

For those that don't pretend to know what's best for someone else... here's another one of his big ones. Looks kind of fun to me. http://www.tetongravity.com/cotw/cotw104fast.htm


----------



## valdezhucker

*165ft. alta drop*

people keep going bigger and bigger. jt holmes is seen doing a flip off this drop in skiing mag. while my budy drew stecklein is in the back of the magazine dropping the same 165 footer being called a copy cat cause he is only straight airing it. hmmm


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis

"I chose to do it so it would open up doors so I could witness my faith in Christianity." 

What the hell does that even mean? Sounds like something an idiot says...gibberish. What does skiing off of a cliff, rocking out for Jebus (hilarious concept btw) or tearing phonebooks in half (Magnus vonMagnusun digs Jebus?) have to do with Christianity. Or faith in anything? It could be that I just don't get it...that could be...but it's more likely that it's just nonsense. Either way, playing guitar and ripping a phone book don't predispose you to a very high probability that you will die a very premature death. 

I'm not intolerant of anyone elses beliefs, nor do I think are the others on this thread who think he's a dumbass. I'm intolerant of using those beliefs to justify stupid acts. Jamie Pierre's actions aren't inspired by faith..they're inspired by psychiatric pathology.

I don't "pretend to know what's best for him" or care what he does or even really give a shit if he lives or dies. But his daughter might. And his wife might not be too stoked to be a widow...or to have to feed her quadrapalegic husband and change his diapers because he broke his stupid neck. And what do you say then, when that (inevitably) happens, huh? Oh, that's ok because it "opens up doors so he could witness his faith in Christianity." Bitch, please. You sound as crazy as him.


----------



## 217

i wonder how a coke habit fits in with jesus and monster hucks.......



-aaron


P.S. my impression is that JP is trying unsuccessfully to make a joke and mock christians......


----------



## valdezhucker

ahahahahahahha^^


----------



## blutzski

You're right. You don't get it. I'll try this again but doubt it will help. People are talking about Jamie Pierre now that he hucked a 245 foot cliff. The fame (or, in Jamie's case, notoriety may be more accurate) allows him to "witness his faith". If you don't know what that means, it means spreading the word about whatever it is you want to spread the word about. It's easier to spread the word if people have heard of you than if you're unknown. You have to agree that celebrities (regardless of how they became a celebrity) have an easier time of making their views known than you and I do. More people have heard about Scientology now that Tom Cruise is talking about it. Maybe Jamie will now be able to host The Powder Hour of Power  Huckin and Prayin with Pastor Pierre every Sunday morning at 8:00 on RSN. Who knows, but thats what he means by opening up doors so he can witness his faith in Christianity. I'm not saying it's good, bad or indifferent but if thats what he wants to do, what do you care unless youre intolerant of his religion? 

As far as the questionable sanity of his huck, the guy landed on his head and walked away with a fat lip. Evidently it's not as dangerous as most people would think. Several others have gone nearly as high without major problems I've never heard of anyone dying doing a monster huck except Paul Ruff who checked his speed before launching a sloping cliff face and landed on the rocks at the bottom. Sorry, but I'll trust the judgment of people with actual experience doing monster hucks over someone who just bitches about it on the internet. How big did you say you've gone?

I'd just rather people not decide what's best for someone else or decide what's too dangerous when they have no idea of the risks involved. The Bureaucrats at Lake Powell (who undoubtedly would shit their pants jumping from a 3 meter board) decided to ban cliff jumping this year because some people have drowned doing it. The poster announcing the ban shows a guy (who died) jumping off a 75 foot cliff and looking down as he's hitting the water! Of course you're going to knock yourself unconscious if you're looking down as you hit the water from 75 feet. Lake Powell shouldn't ban cliff diving... if they need to ban something, they should ban people who don't know what they're doing from cliff diving. Kayaking is deadly too if you don't know what you're doing. Does that mean kayaking should be banned by lawmakers who don't know the risks involved for experienced kayakers? 

Or are you saying you just shouldn't do potentially deadly activities if you have a wife and kids? Many people would agree with that but I'm wondering how many "death zone" mountain climbers, motocross freestylers, or Class VI kayakers you rail against and consider irresponsible. Or is just when they make a reference to Jesus that it sets you off?


----------



## tellutwurp

when I hear "to witness his faith" in conjunction with dropping 250', I can only imagine that he is reinforcing his belief that god is protecting him. By walking away, he has in essence witnessed a miracle, which feeds back into his faith... but whatever.

Fact of the matter is that he dropped big, the risk threshold is pretty damn high. I don't think you can say it was safe just because he didn't get hurt. People keep raising the bar and raising the bar until you have to risk your life to make a mark... Do you still get the record if you die on impact? Because I've been eying a sick line off off longs into chasm lake.


----------



## blutzski

tellutwurp said:


> when I hear "to witness his faith" in conjunction with dropping 250', I can only imagine that he is reinforcing his belief that god is protecting him. By walking away, he has in essence witnessed a miracle, which feeds back into his faith.


I see what you're saying now. I guess there's two ways to interpret what he said. I always hear Christians talking about "bearing witness"... basically witnessing or preaching to others. If you're interpretation is right... that he's trying to cheat death to proove to himself that God's watching out for him... I guess I'd have to agree that the guy's a nut job. 

Any Christians out there that want to clarify that?


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis

Yeah, that's it..I hate Jesus. Dumbass.

All of those people who put their lives at unnecessary risk are perfectly justified in doing so. It's their life. They can jump off a cliff..they can snort blow or H until their head explodes..I don't give a shit. But if they have people that rely on them in the way a family relies on its patriarch then they are being about as selfish as a human being can be. 

Any opinion to the contrary is basically indefensible.

But again...he's not my dad/husband or even acquaintance...so I really don't care if he lives or not. Just saying he's a dumbass. Dumbass.


----------



## blutzski

Got it Bastard. Can I call you Bastard? I had you wrong. Seeing as you're so watchfull of the family unit and got nothing against Jesus, there's a great organization down in Colorado Springs you should get in touch with. 

And you may want to contact Mike Metzger, Laird Hamilton and all those other nut job extreme atheletes/husbands/fathers and let them know they're on your list. Their wives would appreciate it since they had no idea that they were marrying someone who did risky things.


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis

That's right, baby, I'm way up in the hierarchy of both FOTF and New Life...AND I have a sweet band called "INRI" where I rock my axe for Jesus. We have this incredible cover of "Iron Man" only we replace the actualy lyrics "Iron Man" with "lamb of God". I guess it's kind of about the second coming, revalation and whatnot. Totally bitchin.


----------



## brendodendo

So Jamie jumps and lives and now he has a corridor to spread his faith. Good for him. Not my bag of tricks, but to each his own. Same goes for all the Olympic athletes on the Snowboard team that are in it to win it for GOD or Jesus. Hana Teter, Any Finch, Kelly Clark all rock the "Jesus" logo on their boards. (hey kids look at my sponsor) Coming from a guy that was told at his Baptist High School that if boys have earrings and girls wear short shorts (2in above knee) that were going to hell. Organized religion my ass, talk about mind numbing control. Whats the line in the Death Cab for Cutie cut Into the Dark "Fear is the heart of Love...so I never went back" Believe all you want in this God you call the trinity. As for me, don't use a stunt to justify your faith. Sounds like OBL and the stunts he pulled. Look at me blow shit up to witness my faith. Its all a load of BS> Don't quote me cause it's just my opinion and your entitled to yours.


----------



## Ture

I thought it sounded cool until I got to the end:

"Some 100 feet into the jump he said Pierre could not keep his skis under him and went upside down. He landed head first and blew a hole six feet deep in the snow."

He's disqualified. If he can't even land feet first then I don't care what he jumped off of. A corpse could have done what he did.


----------



## marko

I will give JP the congrats for pushing the "limits" of cliffjumping. He has single-handedly figured out if a human being could survive a fall of 245 feet, landing headfirst, and in tons of snow. "But, don't try this at home kids; JP was protected by his faith in Christianity, and years of cliff hucking experience." 

I agree that JP isn't just some moran without experience. He "really" does have ample experience in the art of hucking cliffs. It is an amazing thing that he was able to do, and survive, such a feat -- mentally and physically.

I understand the "I risk my life to do what I do" sports very well, and I also understand why they keep doing it. But, I can't understand why these althetes can't just thank themselves. Because, there is a good chance that their accomplishments had nothing to do with "faith in a theological figure", and had everything to do with "faith in THEIR abilities." And, sure, this IS just my opinion...

And, again, I still have yet to hear an athlete thank Jesus for their LOSS!


----------



## FLOWTORCH

Anyone happen to see any different shots or angle of this? Preferably any shots right before his face eats snow.


----------



## howlie

Totally agree with Ture, it's not skiing, it was a stunt. Evil Knievel would have done it too if you gave him a pair of skiis. Me? Hell no!! Maybe 235, but 245? You crazy.

However, JP is a great skier and a master at hucking monster drops. 245 is just a little goofy. At least we know that now.


----------



## valdezhucker

who cares about this god bs. this is a snowriding form, not a christian forum.... that being said, there is no need to talk shit if someone didn't land a trick whether it be a 360 off hollywood cliff under chair 4 at vail (i fucked that up once) or dropping a 245 footer in wy. lets give him ups for furthering the sport of skiing. period. he may be crazy or insane or a jesus freak but he is throwing down.


----------



## blutzski

Regardless of what people think about Jamie's huck, he's not the only psycho out there and he's not going to be the last one to go that high. Here's one of Leo Brayman doing 200+. 

http://www.biglines.com/videos/scrim/leo.mov


----------



## SlickRickyB

KSC said:


> He went from raging alcoholic calling people p-ssies and getting banned from ski resorts, to being saved by Jesus and living with his wife, kid and dog.


Hmmm... he went from self-destructive abuse to quality family man. For this he credits faith.

And we hate on him for that ?


----------



## B.I.G.D.

Here's a good pic.

http://www.skipressworld.com/images/daily_news/2006/01/ski press - jamie pierre.jpg


----------



## doloresdan

*New Photo & Article in the Denver Post*

http://www.denverpost.com/extremes/ci_3529849


----------



## ski_kayak365

Ok, so on a side note, I'm curious. For most people landing on flat water over 100feet is like hiting concrete, waterfalls break the tension, but even then most people aren't going to survive or land without damage. So how does this compare to landing in snow? I've never dropped anything over 10-15 feet into colorado powder, but it still can hurt. How does landing in snow over 50ft, 100ft, 200ft compare?? I mean, is it only these few people who are lucky enough to be able to land this huge stunts, wont it break the rest of us? Come on drop 200 feet and land 6 feet under the snow, other than this case, it that really possible? I dont quite understand the physical logistics to it.


----------



## benrodda

Soooo I will just come right out and say it.... I am a pastor. I have had theological training, ordained southern baptist. I used to be a solid class V boater (I ran the linnville gorge with hand paddles, 15mi of class V. I have two children now that I love dearly, plus a really hot wife, so I have mellowed out considerably.)

I used to think that my accomplishments would give me the credibility necessary to communicate the message of Christ but I think I have kind of moved on from this. Yes celebrities and atheletes do have a larger audience but is their method or platform all that effective? I doubt it. I doubt that anybody is going to "come home to Jesus" as a result of JP or all the other atheletes messages. (music and movies speak much mroe clearly as a medium ). The greatest value of JP platform is the dialogue that is going on right now.

I have found that the greatest platform I have is in my actions. I know it is a classic cliche but, "actions speak louder than words". Honestly more often than not I am humbled by the actions of non religous people who seem to have things better together than I do. So just try to push on living an authentic life. 

That being said.... JP is a very talented idiot. Honestly i dont think God is nearly as concerned with a big Huck as he is with how this man lives his life (which I am currently in no position to judge). God does not need people to accomplish huge things to give him good press. He needs people to live authentic lives to give him good press. 

More harm is done through hipocrisy than good done in huge accomplishments.

To those who call yourselves Christians dont fool yourselves into thinking that your accomplishments are a big deal. lets take a look at our lives.

To those of you who are non-religous, keep humbling me.

So like someone else kind of said lets call the whole deal for what it is: an amazing feat. 

Have you ever seen the south park episode when they start a Christian band. That particular episode pretty much defines my position on this.

Bastard.... I like you... you make me laugh. 

I hope this is recieved in the spirit I entend. 

ben


----------



## Livingston

I just hope he inspires more Christians to jump off 200+ foot cliffs. The snakes just aren't generating the numbers I'd like to see.

-d


----------



## clevedave

*super huck*

i have more respect for benrodda than the cliff jumping wild man. did he really land on his head? how tough is that? Its creates a much more favorable impression just by being humble and open minded. Christ, Allah, G-d, Krishna, etc.


----------

